# EOS Webcam Utility not showing up in OBS (Windows 10)



## alienmuppet (Sep 28, 2020)

I'm trying to get my Canon 5D Mark IV to work in OBS.  I've installed the EOS Webcam Utility V1.0.  It shows up in Discord's Video Settings (though I just get a black screen if I select it) - but it doesn't appear in the list of devices in OBS.  I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling both from scratch but still nothing.  I've made sure Discord is not running, etc. but still nothing.

It is driving me crazy!


----------



## alienmuppet (Sep 28, 2020)

Okay looks like it is something specific to my set up as it shows up fine on my other PC..


----------



## alienmuppet (Sep 28, 2020)

Turned out to be a permissions problem.  I didn't have "Allow apps to access your camera" set in the privacy settings.


----------



## Syntaxerror865 (Oct 30, 2020)

Hi there,

I've got the exact same issue but after change the "Allow apps to access your camera" setting in Windows the EOS webcam utility still don't show up in the devices list. 

Does anyone have a solution ?


----------



## Syntaxerror865 (Oct 31, 2020)

Made it work fine. I was using Windows 10 professional N, I had to install the Media feature pack directly from windows settings using this guide:


			https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4562569/media-feature-pack-for-windows-10-n-may-2020


----------



## lilypadmaster (Dec 7, 2020)

Nothing I do works. I can't find the Media Feature Pack listed above. It's not available at the suggested path. I don't even see the camera in Settings for "Allow apps to access your camera". This is such a basic issue. Why I am not able to find a solution? is there a solution?


----------



## lilypadmaster (Dec 7, 2020)

Wanted to add a bit more specifics. I'm using a Canon M6 MK ii and, on my Mac, I run it through a Little Brother enclosure with a Magewell Dual HD card inside. That output via Thunderbolt 3 to my Mac which Ecamm Live picks up swimmingly well. I just sold my MacBook Pro to get a new M1 Mini, but that's going to take more than a month to arrive. So, I had hoped to use this same setup through OBS on my workplace laptop, which would provide the added benefit of my learning how it could all work together on the windows side. The laptop recognizes the Little Brother enclosure and the Canon EOS Utility 3, but even after closing the Utility, I can't get the Magwell to show up as my virtual camera. Again, the system recognizes the enclosure coming through Thunderbolt. I know OBS accepts HDMI input through, say, Elgato (and Magwell), but why is it not recognizing mine? Any advice would really be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Headlamp (Jun 20, 2021)

alienmuppet said:


> Turned out to be a permissions problem.  I didn't have "Allow apps to access your camera" set in the privacy settings.



I made an account to reply to this, I spent about a week trying to figure out why it was working on one laptop, and both another. It was the privacy settings. Thank you! :D


----------



## CalebKing823 (Jul 8, 2021)

Headlamp said:


> I made an account to reply to this, I spent about a week trying to figure out why it was working on one laptop, and both another. It was the privacy settings. Thank you! :D


Having the same issue, where exactly is the setting? I've searched through my camera, obs, eos utility, device properties, and further but I don't see that setting.

Please help.


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Jul 8, 2021)

CalebKing823 said:


> Having the same issue, where exactly is the setting? I've searched through my camera, obs, eos utility, device properties, and further but I don't see that setting.


Under Windows 10 Privacy/Security tab
In Windows 10, HIt CTRL-ESC to open Start Menu, type "Privacy" and select Privacy Settings (Security Settings), and then go to Camera


----------



## ReyNZ (Aug 24, 2021)

alienmuppet said:


> Turned out to be a permissions problem.  I didn't have "Allow apps to access your camera" set in the privacy settings.


I just registered the Forums to say thanks! I was bashing my head against the wall trying to get this to work with the Canon EOS Webcam utility, then reverted to OBS. That didn't work either. Ended up being the Windows Permissions problem!! Thank you so much! And thanks to Google for indexing this forum hahahaha


----------



## _darrenayala (Jun 15, 2022)

somebody please help for the love of god. ive tried everything in this thread and absolutlely nothing helps. i have eos webcam utility installed and it works fine when i plug in my camera it lets me do remote shooting and whatnot but when i try to use it on discord or obs, eos webcam utility isnt even an option. nothing picks it up ive tried uninstalling and reinstalling. ive tried older versions. ive tried turning off the wifi on the camera. ive reinstalled discord and obs. nothing works. the permissions are enabled in my settings so thats not a problem. please help im going insane


----------



## eatinice (Jun 23, 2022)

_darrenayala said:


> somebody please help for the love of god. ive tried everything in this thread and absolutlely nothing helps. i have eos webcam utility installed and it works fine when i plug in my camera it lets me do remote shooting and whatnot but when i try to use it on discord or obs, eos webcam utility isnt even an option. nothing picks it up ive tried uninstalling and reinstalling. ive tried older versions. ive tried turning off the wifi on the camera. ive reinstalled discord and obs. nothing works. the permissions are enabled in my settings so thats not a problem. please help im going insane


Hi Darren! I was going through the same issue. TURNS OUT, I was installing the eos utility NOT the eos webcam utility. The names are so close and I had no idea I wasn't downloading the right software. They really should have made that more clear. Go back to the downloads on the canon page, select your camera, then ctrl+f "webcam". The software was only released like once in 2020, so it's actually quite far down on the list of downloads. I literally just installed it and now everything works 100%! Hopefully this is your issue too! If not, best of luck and apologies for this possibly extremely obvious answer lol.


----------



## toruggao (Sep 5, 2022)

Make sure to download the EOS *WEBCAM* Utility and not the EOS Utility for Windows because the EOS Utility for windows will not work. I was freaking out because the EOS was not showing on OBS, and I did not have EOS *WEBCAM* Utility.

The right title that you SHOULD DOWNLOAD is the following:





If you downloaded the one below, IT IS THE WRONG ONE, AND IT IS NOT GOING TO WORK AS A WEBCAM:




NOTE: You do not need to buy the Canon EOS Webcam Accessories Starter Kit (For Select EOS M Cameras); you only need a USB cable to connect it to your computer. The only thing you will be missing is the dummy battery, which can be bought on amazon for 25$


----------

